

Example implementation of Common Lisp's list-length function - DavidSJ
http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/HyperSpec/Body/f_list_l.htm

======
wingo
That is a nice implementation indeed. It makes me want to be able to cdr '()
in scheme.

